#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [Tutorial] - Load-Balance 2 LINKS + Fail-Over Completo

## EvertonLuigi

Olá pessoal,
Vou colocar aqui um tutorial de load-balance + fail-over para 2 LINK de internet e saída para clientes.
OBS: Já deve ter algum tutorial por ai no fórum, mas é sempre bom ter mais conteúdo.
Vamos lá.


*Cenário a ser configurado.*


```
Interfaces
 
Ether1 – LINK 1
Ether2 – LINK 2
Ether3 – CLIENTES
```

 

Adicionando IP as interfaces.


```
ip address add address=192.168.10.2/30 interface=Ether1 comment="********* LINK 1 *********"
ip address add address=192.168.20.2/30 interface=Ether2 comment="********* LINK 2 *********"
ip address add address=10.0.0.1/24 interface=Ether3 comment="********* CLIENTES *********"
```

 

*Agora vamos as regras para configurar o balance.*

*Mangle*

Essa regra é conhecida como policy router, onde estamos criando uma regra que a entrada dos clientes vai sair pela rede 192.168.10.0 ou pela rede 192.168.20.0.


```
/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting dst-address=192.168.10.0/30  action=accept in-interface=Ether3
add chain=prerouting dst-address=192.168.20.0/30  action=accept in-interface=Ether3
```

 
Aqui estamos marcando as conexões para sair e voltar pela mesma rota, evitando perda de conexões com alguns sites e ocasionando erros.


```
add chain=prerouting in-interface=ether1 connection-mark=no-mark action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=ether1_conn
add chain=prerouting in-interface=ether2 connection-mark=no-mark action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=ether2_conn
```

 
Aqui vamos fazer o mark-routing, onde é capturado todo o tráfego que está indo para o próprio router, e dividir todo o tráfego entre os links.


```
add chain=prerouting  in-interface=Ether3 connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Ether1_conn
add chain=prerouting  in-interface=Ether3 connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Ether2_conn
```

 
É preciso marcar os pacotes com uma própria marcação, para ele sairem e retornarem no mesmo link, também para politica de roteamento.


```
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Ether1_conn in-interface=Ether3 action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Ether1
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Ether2_conn in-interface=Ether3 action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Ether2
add chain=output connection-mark=Ether1_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Ether1
add chain=output connection-mark=Ether2_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Ether2
```

 

Vamos criar roteamento agora.

Antes na regras de mangle nós criamos marcação para usar no roteamento, e logo abaixo vamos criar rota já usando marcação de roteamento criado acima.


```
/ ip route
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.10.1 routing-mark=to_Ether1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.20.1 routing-mark=to_Ether2 check-gateway=ping
```

 
Aqui vamos habilitar o fail-over, caso uma rota caia, partir para segunda rota que é calculado na distance, isso acontece pois logo na regra anterior habilitamos o check gateway


```
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.10.1 distance=1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.20.1 distance=2 check-gateway=ping
```

 
Agora crie o mascaramento dos links.


```
/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Ether1 action=masquerade
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Ether2 action=masquerade
```

 


Obs: Espero ter ajudado alguém, alguma dúvida pergunte que vamos respondendo na medida do possível para todos ter conhecimento dessa configuração e implantar em seu provedor ou empresa.

Att.

*Everton Luigi*



OBS: Essa configuração de balance está sendo utilizado em meu cenário real, com as configurações parecidas.

----------


## Acronimo

Caso de modens em modo bridge nao precisa de failover



e neste outro pcc com servidor pppoe na mesma rb (o que recomendamos)

----------


## JOSEVAL1

> Caso de modens em modo bridge nao precisa de failover
> 
> 
> e neste outro pcc com servidor pppoe na mesma rb (o que recomendamos)


Bela OBS, fui acrescentar o failover em meu pcc modem em bridge, e as navegações caíram imediatamente.

----------


## Acronimo

Modens Bridges nao precisa de Fail Over basca colocar check ping @*JOSEVAL1*

----------


## hostjunior

Só uma dúvida como já tenho um Rb 2011uias-rm para utenticar os clientes vou usasr uma 750gl para reber o meu link atual mas um outro link então essa é a dúvida;

tenho Link de 4M e vou colocar mas outro link de 5M os meus 20 clientes que tenho vão poder usar todos os 9M ou vão usar quando um cair o outro entrar? essa é a duvida.

----------


## AndrioPJ

a opcao check gateway quando se usa o mk para autenticar, não é um failover 100% funcional.
pois ele só irá ver que está sem internet se o PPoE cair.
mas, 90% dos casos, o PPoE continua ativo, mas existe problema na internet (operadora em manutenção, fibra rompida antes de chegar na cidade, etc e tal)

recomendo usar os modens roteados e aplicar failover por teste de ping em 2 ou mais sites.
senão conseguir pingar o site, ai sim derruba o link.

----------


## Acronimo

Melhor é usar o modem em modo bridge aumentando as requisiçoes isto terá um fluxo maior de pacotes, o check ping chega o pppoe como ele é sensivel ele desconecta quando ha alguma anomalia dificilmente acontecer algo que o pppoe fique ativo mas sem trafego, este é a melhor pratica recomendada por todos os analistas e engenheiros de rede,

----------


## JOSEVAL1

> Nunca me aconteceu do ADSL ficar conectado mas sem tráfego, uso modens em bridge e está 101% funcional.
> 
> Andrio, esse failover que tu descreveu em outro tópico deu tudo "unrechable" aqui.


Abençoado, desculpe a falta de conhecimento, mas poder me esclarecer o significado desta palavra ai?

----------


## JOSEVAL1

> Traduzindo: _inacessível
> 
> 
> _


Obrigado.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Melhor é usar o modem em modo bridge aumentando as requisiçoes isto terá um fluxo maior de pacotes, o check ping chega o pppoe como ele é sensivel ele desconecta quando ha alguma anomalia dificilmente acontecer algo que o pppoe fique ativo mas sem trafego, este é a melhor pratica recomendada por todos os analistas e engenheiros de rede,


"anomalia" entre você e a operadora.
Mas não quando existe "anomalia" dentro da rede da Operadora.

Um exemplo pratico é sua propria rede.
Temos dois lados.
O link que chega para o provedor - Rede provedor - Cliente

Se o cliente tivesse um check gateway, esse só iria detectar se existe alguma "anomalia" entre o Cliente e a Rede provedor.
Mas nunca conseguiria detectar uma "anomalia" no link que chega ao provedor.
Ou seja, o ppoe continuaria conectado, mas sem trafego, sem internet (Já vi muito isso acontecer)...

Por isso eu prefiro o teste de ping para sites distintos, senão conseguir testar ambos, ai derruba o link.

PS: essa de aumentar o pacotes em modens em bridge é baseado em testes antigos.
Hoje os modens possui mais processamento capazes de aguentar mais pacotes e trafego.
Nos meus testes, a diferença não passou de 5% entre um e outro.
preferi manter roteados, pois assim podemos criar um failover/redudancia melhor e mais funcional.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Nunca me aconteceu do ADSL ficar conectado mas sem tráfego, uso modens em bridge e está 101% funcional.
> 
> Andrio, esse failover que tu descreveu em outro tópico deu tudo "unrechable" aqui.


com modens em bridge dá isso mesmo.
aquele lá é para modens roteados.

----------


## EvertonLuigi

Eu também tenho a preferência por roteado.... passa mais confiança no teste de ping e verificação de queda de link....

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> Modem roteado trava e você nem sabe porque, só uso modem em bridge e nunca tive problema.


Cara, eu tava fazendo teste com modem em bridge Humax da Net Virtua, é uma bosta, todos os dias travando, tinha que reiniciar pra ele voltar funcionar normal., mudei para router novamente já faz 4 dias e não teve nenhuma travada...
Então agora estou usando roteado pra fazer testes até chegar no melhor funcionamento hehehe...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Cara, eu tava fazendo teste com modem em bridge Humax da Net Virtua, é uma bosta, todos os dias travando, tinha que reiniciar pra ele voltar funcionar normal., mudei para router novamente já faz 4 dias e não teve nenhuma travada...
> Então agora estou usando roteado pra fazer testes até chegar no melhor funcionamento hehehe...


já li relatos do tipo, de moden em bridge travando, eis um exemplo: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/i...u-roteado.html

o fato é que moden porcaria é melhor deixar em bridge mesmo.
ou se você precisa fazer redirecionamento de portas, ai em bridge é melhor com toda certeza.
no mais, a diferença de performasse é irrisória, logo eu prefiro roteador por permitir que configuremos o /ip route para testar 2 ou mais sites diferentes, failover/redundancia melhor..

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> já li relatos do tipo, de moden em bridge travando, eis um exemplo: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/i...u-roteado.html
> 
> o fato é que moden porcaria é melhor deixar em bridge mesmo.
> ou se você precisa fazer redirecionamento de portas, ai em bridge é melhor com toda certeza.
> no mais, a diferença de performasse é irrisória, logo eu prefiro roteador por permitir que configuremos o /ip route para testar 2 ou mais sites diferentes, failover/redundancia melhor..


Sim,eu também tenho preferência por roteado, até porque da pra fazer uma DMZ para a RB e pronto, é como se tivesse em bridge...

----------


## delegato

Aqui eu uso em bridge para evitar travamentos, porém o fail-over não funciona, quando o adsl cai as vezes o pppoe fica conectado e não trafega nada

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> Aqui eu uso em bridge para evitar travamentos, porém o fail-over não funciona, quando o adsl cai as vezes o pppoe fica conectado e não trafega nada


Ai voce tem que fazer o fail-over somente via check-gateway que vai funcionar...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ai voce tem que fazer o fail-over somente via check-gateway que vai funcionar...


Não. não vai funcionar via check gateway.
Veja que ele disse que o ppoe fica conectado, mas não trafega nada.
Nesse caso, o check gateway continuará alcançando o gateway, mas nada além disso.
ou seja, não vai funcionar esse check gateway.

----------


## Acronimo

Este balance com modens em bridge veja o uptime dele, e este print é de alguns dias, cada um faz o que desejar, eu opto por modem em bridge, que entente de rede sabe que melhor que tem a fazer é evitar o nat

----------


## Acronimo

Bom sem sombra de duvidas modem em bridge é melhor que roteado, evita nat, evita saltos etc mas quem ainda quer um fail over funcional, siga a sequecnia de prints

lembrando que tem versão acho que a a 6.20 que tem que tirar o script de log pra rodar 100%

 >>>>>> >>>>>>>>>

----------


## Acronimo

jogou branco da vivo fora? chegou a rotear ele?

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> Não. não vai funcionar via check gateway.
> Veja que ele disse que o ppoe fica conectado, mas não trafega nada.
> Nesse caso, o check gateway continuará alcançando o gateway, mas nada além disso.
> ou seja, não vai funcionar esse check gateway.


verdade, nem me atentei que fica conectado =S
obrigado pela correção.
então tem que setar o destino mesmo pra teste

----------


## leydson

Olá! Vc teria uma solução para quando um link cair o outro assumir sem o check-gateway? Pois meus provedores caem a internet mais o concentrador PPPoE deles continuam ativos.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Olá! Vc teria uma solução para quando um link cair o outro assumir sem o check-gateway? Pois meus provedores caem a internet mais o concentrador PPPoE deles continuam ativos.


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=171322

----------


## admtwbful

Alguem sabe como utilizar os comandos no rb2011uias-rm ? obrigado

Estou tentando utilizar o comandos do tópico e está dando erro.

----------

